# 500l Teichbecken



## Claudinchen (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe schon einiges in eurem Forum gelesen und habe jetzt eine Frage: Wie grabe ich am besten mein Teichbecken ein? Soll ich zuerst ein großes Loch graben und dann rundherum auffüllen oder gibt es da irgendeinen anderen Trick?

Meine Standortwahl ist auch ein bißchen problematisch. Ich würde das Becken am liebsten zwischen 2 Blumeninseln situieren, weil dort extrem schlechte Erde ist und das Gras sowieso nicht gscheit wächst, aber dort ist es die meiste Zeit sonnig und nur wenig Schatten von den Kugelkirschen. Ich würde gerne ein Foto von dem Platz reinstellen, aber irgendwie hab ich das noch nicht richtig behirnt. Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute am Abend.

Liebe Grüße

Claudia


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo Claudia,

bei einem Fertigteich sollte das Profil möglichst passgenau ausgehoben und anschließend der Teich in waage mit Hilfe von Wasser und Sand eingeschlämmt werden.
D.h., Du musst das Becken immer wieder mal ins Loch hieven um nachzusehen, wo noch was weg muss.
Nicht umsonst sagt man, dass Folienteiche im Allgemeinen einfacher anzulegen sind.  

Bezüglich Bilder einstellen, schau mal in meine Signatur.
Einfach Bilder verkleinern (800x600 Pixel beispielsweise) und nach Anleitung hochladen.


----------



## Claudinchen (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo Annett!

Deine Anleitung habe ich mir schon ausgedruckt, aber mit dem Verkleinern haperts noch. Am Wochenende wird es mir aber hoffentlich gelingen.

Ich habs mir so vorgestellt, dass man das Loch ziemlich genau machen muss, aber das Becken hat relativ viele Stufen. Naja, ich bin gespannt, wie ich das hinkriege. 

Mein großer Gartenteich (ein Projekt in ferner Zukunft) wird sicher ein Folienteich, aber das Becken hab ich zum Geburtstag bekommen.

lg
Claudia


----------



## andreas w. (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

hallo claudia. nur mal so eine anregung zum thema sonniger standort, pflanz doch auf der südseite deines neuen teiches  ein paar höhere gräser neben den rand. ich habe z.b. ein sog. zebragras (grüne blätter mit weisslichen streifen) am rand. spendet schatten und sieht hübsch aus. dieses gras gibts in verschiedenen höhen, zwischen ein und zwei meter - cirka.

hoffe geholfen zu haben, gruss und viel spass.


----------



## Claudinchen (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Das war heute eine ordentlich anstrengende Arbeit! Das Becken hat einfach nie in mein tolles Loch reingepaßt. Ich hab mir ungefähr 100x eine Teichfolie und nicht so ein Kunststoffmonster gewünscht. Zu guter letzt hab ich dann gewonnen und nun ist es drinnen!
Morgen fang ich mit der Rundherumbepflanzung an, weil ich __ Schwertlilien geschenkt bekommen habe, die dort sicher gut hinpassen.

Was soll ich eigentlich mit dem Aushub machen? Es ist zwar nicht super viel, aber ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich vielleicht einen kleinen Hügel im Süden des Teichs mache und dort meine Schwertlilien und Gräser einsetze. 

Dann habe ich noch eine Wasserfrage: Soll ich Leitungswasser (ist bei uns nicht so schlecht) oder mein Brunnenwasser, dass ich zum Gartengießen verwende (da weiß ich halt gar keine Werte) zum Befüllen nehmen?


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo Claudia, 

geh auf Nummer sicher und nimm Leitungswasser, 
bei 500 liter lohnen sich regelmäßige Tests des Brunnenwassers vermutlich nicht 

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## andreas w. (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

hi claudia. hab bei unserem teich, auf anraten eines garten-landschaftsbauers, halb-halb gemacht. halb leitungswasser, halb wasser aus unserer zysterne. auch wenn ich ab und zu mal nachfüllen muss, nehm ich erstmal zysternenwasser. hat sich bis jetzt kein fisch beschwert. 

das wasser sollte dann sowieso erstmal ein paar tage stehen, bevor fische reinkommen, pflanzen kannste sofort einsetzen (weisst du aber warscheinlich schon).

viel spass, andreas.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Andreas,
da muss ich Dich korrigieren, 
ideal ist es, wenn man in einen neuen Teich Fische nach einem Jahr einsetzt, 
man sollte aber auf jeden Fall einige Wochen verstreichen lassen und ggf. vorher mal Nitrit messen (siehe Stichwort Nitrit Peak).
In einen 500 liter Teich gehören meiner Meinung nach aber nach wie vor gar keine Fische. Teiche in der Größe lassen sich ohne Fische viel besser gestalten und bepflanzen und die Fische sind nicht den stark wechselnden Temperaturen ausgesetzt. 

Gruß 
Wolf

edit: Ergänzung - Bitte auch nicht gleich den Komplettbesatz auf einmal rein, sondern nach und nach und immer Tage (besser Wochen) warten und Neuzugänge im idealfall vorher 4 Wochen in Quarantäne beobachten.


----------



## Claudinchen (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Ich möchte sowieso keine Fische,weil mir in so einem kleinen Becken nur Pflanzen viel besser gefallen. Außerdem ist mein Teich nur 55 cm tief und man müsste die Fische im Winter raus nehmen. Das war nämlich auch der Grund warum ich das Becken von meiner Freundin geschenkt bekommen habe. Sie hat sich ein größeres und tieferes gekauft, weil sie die Fische nicht mehr umsiedeln muss.

Morgen kann ich hoffentlich ein paar Bilder von meiner Wochenendbeschäftigung reinstellen.

Liebe Grüße

Claudia


----------



## Claudinchen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage: Meine Freundin meint, ich soll in die schwarze Wanne noch eine helle Teichfolie reinlegen, damit das Wasser im Teich schöner ausschaut. 

Bringt das wirklich etwas oder wird das Wasser durch die Pflanzen nicht sowieso dunkler und es ist egal, ob schwarze oder grüne Farbe des Beckens?


----------



## Suse (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Nur mal doof gefragt:
Wenn Du in die Schale eine Folie reinlegen sollst/möchtest?
Hätteste Dir dann die Maß-Buddelei nicht sparen und gleich Folie nehmen können?


----------



## Claudinchen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Waaah! Da hast du natürlich absolut recht!! Also nix mit der Folie, weil sonst ärgere ich mich jedesmal, wenn ich den Teich anschau!

lg
Claudia


----------



## Claudinchen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

So, hier sind meine Fotos! Weitere "Uferbepflanzung" folgt noch und natürlich die Bepflanzung und Befüllung vom Teich.


----------



## Claudinchen (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Am Samstag war ich Pflanzen einkaufen in einer Gärtnerei und hab mir eine Simse "Zebrinus", eine __ Sumpfdotterblume, eine __ Blumenbinse, einen Tannenwedel, einen __ Wasserhahnenfuß, eine Sumpfsimse, eine Wasserschwertlilie, eine Seerose Nymphaea "Firecrest" und eine Wasserhyazinthe gekauft. Am Ufer habe ich ein Zwerg-Zebraschilf gepflanzt und noch ein Gras (den Namen hab ich vergessen).

Wenn ich mir die Liste so anschaue klingts zwar recht viel, aber am Teich schauts eher verloren aus. Der blöde schwarze Teichrand stört mich auch. Ich hab zwar ein paar Steine hingelegt, aber so richtig gefällts mir noch nicht.

Das schlimmste ist aber, dass das Wasser so ausschaut als ob ein Elefant in mein Becken gepinkelt hat. Jeder der meinen Teich anschaut, glaubt, dass das Wasser total klar ist und ist dann entäuscht, weils eine gelbliche Brühe ist!

Gibt sich das wirklich wieder, wenn sich die Feinteile sezten oder bleibt das trüb? Beim Einlassen habe ich zwar aufgepasst, aber irgendetwas hab ich doch falsch gemacht.

Ich hab Fotos gemacht, aber die trau ich mich gar nicht reinstellen, wenn ich eure schönen Teiche anschau.

lg

Claudia


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

hallo

den teichrand kannst du zB mit kies füllen und sumpfpflanzen einsetzen. ( so es jetzt noch was gibt)
dazwischen mal eine wurzel aus dem wald oder von einem obstanbauer.
auch steingartengewächse ziemlich am rand verdecken schnell.
und was ich immer gern  hab am rand ist __ moos. man kann damit wunderbar kaschieren.
dieses jahr siehts noch mäkelig* aus, aber das wächst dann schneller zu als du gucken kannst 

liebe grüße ulla

ps : in was hast du denn die pflanzen gesetzt?
grummel: 2x edit wegen legasthenieanfall


----------



## Franzel5 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo,

seit wann ist das Wasser denn drin? Jeder Teich, egal wie groß ist nach der Befüllung in irgendeiner Weise trüb. Was bei dir dann wahrscheinlich noch bevorsteht ist der Farbumschlag von gelblich auf grün. Das ist dann nämlich die Algenblüte die auch fast jeder neue Teich durchmacht.

Aber alle diese Dinge verschwinden nach einigen Tagen von selbst. Allerdings ist bei Deinem Wasserinhalt im Sommer immer die Gefahr gegeben, dass sich der Teich sehr aufheizt und somit das Algenwachstum begünstigt wird. Daher darauf achten, dass nicht den ganzen Tag die Sonne "draufknallt".

Ansonsten bitte die Bilder einstellen. Der Einbau sieht doch schon gut aus.

PS: Hat Dir jemand im Laden gesagt, dass die Wasserhyazinthe nicht winterhart ist? Du musst sie frostfrei überwintern.


----------



## Claudinchen (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo,
ihr seid echt super und baut mich auf! 

Ich bin gerade dabei aus unserem Fluß große Steine für den Teichrand raufzuholen. Schaut nicht schlecht aus, aber die Idee mit dem Kies ist auch super (zum Zwischenräume füllen). Steingartengewächse hab ich auch und zwar ist das nicht allzu groß und silberweiß (blüht auch weiß). Das könnte ich verwenden!

Wurzeln hab ich selber auch im Garten, weil ich die Pfirsichbäume rode und ist auch eine tolle Variante für den Teichrand.

Stimmt, zurzeit gibts nicht mehr viele Pflanzen. Ich war zuerst in einem Gartencenter, da war fast gar keine Auswahl mehr. Dort hab ich mir auch die Wasserhyazinthe gekauft und nachher erst im Forum gelesen, dass sie nicht winterhart ist (hab mich eh voll geärgert). Aber jetzt schauts wenigstens nicht so leer aus.

Den Teich hab ich gestern mittag eingelassen und jetzt bin ich gespannt wie er ausschaut, wenn ich von der Arbeit komme.

Fotos gibts morgen!

Danke für eure Tipps und liebe Grüße,

Claudia


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo Claudinchen,

wenn Du mit Teichrand die umlaufende flache Rinne meinst - die ist komplett zum Bepflanzen da.

Vielleicht fragst Du *HIER* noch mal, ob jemand bei Dir in der Nähe Pflanzen abzugeben hat (PLZ in der Überschrift hilft ungemein!).


----------



## Claudinchen (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo!

Nein, die flache Rinne ist voll Wasser und bepflanzt, aber der Rand, der drübersteht und nicht eingegraben ist, gefällt mir nicht. Morgen kann ich am Foto zeigen, was ich meine.

Ich hab eigentlich selbst 2 Freundinnen, die Teiche haben, aber die sind zur Zeit nicht da. Die werde ich wegen Pflanzen fragen, wenn sie aus ihrem Urlaub zurück sind.

Meine Postleitzahl ist übrigens 3541.

Liebe Grüße

Claudia


----------



## tattoo_hh (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*



			
				Claudinchen schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Postleitzahl ist übrigens 3541.



meinst du nicht da fehlt was?


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Vielleicht hat Sie die letzte Zahl weggelassen, damit
Gestalten von düsteren Fotos nicht direkt vorbeischaun...


----------



## Eugen (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Österreich hat keine 5 Ziffern


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hi,

ich schlage dir auch vor den Rand mit kies abzudecken - aber wasch diesen vorher gründlich (eimer mit loch). ich hab erst 8-12er Körnung, danach 70-120er Körnung und dann als Lückenfüller 20-50er Körnung vom Buntkies genommen. Oder die teure Steinfolie geht auch ... empfehl ich persönlich aber nicht.

Bei den Pflanzen wirst du dich erschrecken wie schnell die wachsen, ich hab meine in durchsichtige töpchen gesetzt und löcher mit nem lötkolben gemacht + kies in den topfboden, dann teicherde rein + kies obendrauf.

wenn du 2 töpfe verwendest, also einen großen druchsichtigen und einen kleinen irgendeiner farbe - könntest du die ritze (also kleiner topf im großen) mit 8-12er kies füllen und du siehst die dann nicht im teich

also ich hab schlechte erfahrungen mit der __ blumenbinse und dem wasserhanenfuß gemacht - die anderen werden zum teil ruckzuck riesengroß

Bitte pflanz die Pflanzen in töpchen und nicht in die Rinne, da sonst die Erde bzw. das Substrat der Rinne in den Teich gelangen könnte...

Anbei mal ein vorher - nachhervergleich (dazwischen liegen so 2-3Monate)

vorallem die __ Wasserminze wächst extrem, auf dem nacherbild sind die vielen ausläufer schon abgeschnitten


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat Sie die letzte Zahl weggelassen, damit
> Gestalten von düsteren Fotos nicht direkt vorbeischaun...



Wieso? Ich hab gar kein düsteres Foto von Dir gesehen


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*



> Bitte pflanz die Pflanzen in töpchen und nicht in die Rinne, da sonst die Erde bzw. das Substrat der Rinne in den Teich gelangen könnte...



ich habe keine einzige pflanze bei mir in erde sondern nur in kies .hier ein paar bilder   innerhalb 3 monate

  
hier kannst ein wenig vom rand sehen:
 

und jetzt 
  

ich würde keine erde verwenden.  gruß ulla


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*



> Wieso? Ich hab gar kein düsteres Foto von Dir gesehen



ich hab ja auch nicht von mir gesprochen  




> Österreich hat keine 5 Ziffern



Gibts in Ösiland auch Teiche ?


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Servus Andy

Ich wohne in 2733  

Also "Aufpassen"    

Ps.: In Österreich gibts nur 4stellige Postleitzahlen  
Danke Eugen  

Ach ja, die schönsten sind im Ösiland   , nicht Willi (Ösiwilli) und Kurt und alle anderen Österreicher und das sind nicht wenige hier


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

I sag ja scho nix mehr


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Servus Andy

   

Hervorragend  

Mit Euch habe ich eine riesen Freude, da machts Spaß zu schreiben  

Immer auch ein Spässchen auf den Lippen, das ist sehr gut 

Edit.: habe mein Avatar gerade angeschaut, schmunzel ich da nicht


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Edit.: habe mein Avatar gerade angeschaut, schmunzel ich da nicht



Nein, Helmut, Du schnurrst, dass sieht man doch.


----------



## andreas w. (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

hallo claudinchen, von der teichfolie - egal welche farbe, wirst du in einem halben jahr eh nichts mehr sehen. hell oder dunkel, das werden deine pflanzen schon so einrichten. sind dann algen drauf und alles ist gleichmässign grün.

@wolf: uups. ein jahr bis fische im wasser? ich hatte damals wegen schnakenlarvenplage vom nachbarn nach 2 tagen schon 11 goldfische bekommen. hatte damals noch überhaupt keinen plan von fischen, aber die herren- und damenschaften leben heute noch und vermehren sich.

sollte ich mich mal mit einem fläschen sekt für alle entschuldigen? aber nicht dass ich nachher alkoholikerfische im teich habe, die mir mein letztes bier wegzischen.

das mit dem sekt war nur spass, aber der rest war halt so. sollte man wirklich ein ganzes jahr warten? ich hab schon von 8-12 wochen gehört, damit sich der teich beruhigen und einstellen kann (ist wohl auch von der grösse abhängig).


----------



## Claudinchen (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo!

Mein Teich war gestern schon viel klarer und ich habe am Grund sogar den Tannenwedel sehen können. So, hier sind die versprochenen Fotos.

lg
Claudia


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

@andreas Goldfische sind ja sehr robuste Fische, die viel verzeihen. 
Ich bin mir sicher, die meisten warten mit den Fischen nicht ein Jahr, man muss eben wissen was man tut und auf den Nitrit Peak achten. 

Wolf


----------



## Franzel5 (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Siehst Du, einfach abwarten ist manchmal das Beste. Jetzt ist es wichtig, dass Unterwasserpflanzen reinkommen.

Du wirst nach einigen Tagen schon die ersten Tiere beobachten können.

@Andreas Weber

Es geht auch manchmal gut die Fische sofort einzusetzen d.h. sie überleben aber was die mitmachen müssen um sich in einem nicht eingefahrenen Teich zu halten siehst Du ja nicht.


----------



## Claudinchen (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo!

Wieviele Unterwasserpflanzen soll ich rein geben? Ich hab derzeit 2: einen Tannenwedel und etwas, das ausschaut wie kleine Algen. 

In der Gärtnerei haben sie mir gesagt, dass ich am Anfang nicht zu viel Pflanzen setzen soll. Es ist halt momentan auch ziemlich schwierig noch Pflanzen zu bekommen, weil die Auswahl sehr gering ist.

liebe Grüße

Claudia


----------



## Franzel5 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo Claudia,

ja es ist richtig nicht zu viele Pflanzen einzusetzen gerade bei kleinen Teichen.

Kannst Du ein Foto von der Pflanze die wie eine Alge aussieht einstellen?

Ich habe mit der Auswahl an Pflanzen hier bei den Raiffeisenmärkten gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sind zwar nicht die billigsten aber die Qualtiät stimmt. Ich habe meinen Teich auch erst jetzt im Frühjahr fertiggestellt und hatte das Problem Unterwasserpflanzen zu bekommen. Das Angebot bei diesen Pflanzen ist auch in der Saison nicht besonders groß.

Ich habe dann in einem Raiffeisenmarkt in einem dort aufgebauten Musterteich beispielsweise __ Wasserpest gesehen und konnte den Verkäufer überreden mit etwas zu verkaufen. Habe aber trotzdem noch zuwenig drin.

Vielleicht kann hier Dir jemand noch einige Pflanzen gegen Erstattung der Versandkosten überlassen. 

Für Deine Teichgröße würden 3 -4 Sprossen __ Hornkraut oder Wasserpest reichen. Das Zeug wächst wirklich sehr gut wenn es sich einmal eingewöhnt hat.


----------



## Claudinchen (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Danke! Ich werde mal schauen, was ich auftreiben kann!

Claudia


----------



## Claudinchen (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Ich hab die "Algenpflanze" schon identifiziert. Es ist ein __ Wasserhahnenfuß! Schaut aber nicht besonders schön aus und liegt wie ein Knäuel am Boden.

lg
Claudia


----------



## jochen (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hi Claudia,



			
				Claudinchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die "Algenpflanze" schon identifiziert. Es ist ein __ Wasserhahnenfuß! Schaut aber nicht besonders schön aus und liegt wie ein Knäuel am Boden.



Wenn der Wasserhahnenfuß mal richtig Im Gange ist, sieht er dafür wirklich schön aus...


----------



## Claudinchen (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo!

Ich habe in meinem Teich Algen, die man ziemlich leicht herausnehmen kann und die wie ein Gewebe ausschauen. Sie setzen sich hauptsächlich an den Wurzeln der Wasserhyazinthe und den Randpflanzen fest. Weiß jemand was das ist?

Das Wasser ist leider auch nicht mehr klar und ich kann meinen Tannenwedel am Grund nicht sehen. Irgendwie glaube ich, dass es besser ist, wenn ich das Wasser wieder auslasse und am Boden nur dort, wo ich Pflanzen haben will, Substrat rein gebe. 

liebe Grüße

Claudia


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo Claudia,

wirf mal die Suchfunktion mit dem Begriff "Netzalgen" an.
Da kommen dann z.B. die Themen bei raus:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18508/?q=netzalgen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12937/?q=netzalgen

Und lass bloss das Wasser drin. 
Setz Dich lieber neben den Teich und beobachte, als dauernd drin rum zu fummeln.
Die meisten Trübungen legen sich von ganz allein wieder. 
Trink ne Tasse Kaffee am Teich und genieß den Tag, soweit es das Wetter zuläßt. 
Das Wundermittel heißt "Geduld".


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo Claudia,

guck mal *hier ab Beitrag #4* - vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter.

motz und warum zeigt mir der PC Annetts Posting nicht an   )


----------



## Claudinchen (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Jawoll, Netzalgen sind es! Ihr seids echt super!
Ich hab Algen gegoogelt, aber da findet man nix. 

Die Netzalgen schauen eigentlich wirklich toll aus, aber scheinbar ist es nicht besonders gut sie im Teich zu haben. Ich glaube, ich muss mir eine Pumpe kaufen, weil schön langsam habe ich Sorge, dass das Wasser kippt. Meine Hyazinthe freut sich zwar und wuchert recht fleißig, aber irgendwie werde ich langsam nervös.

Vielen Dank noch einmal!

Claudia


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo Claudia,

zeig doch mal ein Bild?  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Claudinchen (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo!
Meinem Teich gehts sehr gut und er hat den Winter trotz dicker Eisplatte super überstanden. Das Wasser ist völlig klar und ich habe den __ Wasserhahnenfuß zum ersten Mal blühen sehen. Das hat unglaublich schön ausgeschaut. ich muss sagen, er hat sich auch über den halben teich ausgebreitet. Nur ist mir mein Tannenwedel irgendwie abhanden gekommen. Den habe ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht gesehen.

Liebe Grüße

Claudia


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo,

waaaas - bei Dir blüht schon der Hahnefuß? Bei mir sind noch die letzten Sumpfdotterblumen zu gange...

Mein Tannenwedel ist noch ganz klein...


----------



## Trautchen (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo,

bei mir auch, aber der Tannenwedel kommt bei mir richtig super. 

Er wächst aber auch im Seerosenkübel...


----------



## Claudinchen (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo!
Mein __ Hahnenfuß verblüht sogar schon und die __ Sumpfdotterblume hat ca vor 4 Wochen geblüht. Ich hab mir gestern einen neuen Tannenwedel gekauft, aber vielleicht hätte ich nur warten müssen?
Bei uns ist das Klima recht mild (Wachaunähe), vielleicht blüht deshalb alles früher.

Liebe Grüße
Claudia


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hach Claudia,

[OT]wie beneidenswert - bei Euch wachsen dann auch Marillen, aus denen man diesen leckeren Likör machen kann (oder Brand - je nach dem). Obwohl ich die am liebsten ja immer noch auf Streuselkuchen habe....  [/OT]


----------



## elkop (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

tannenwedel ist das einzige, was wirklich gut über den winter gekommen ist und nun schon schön gewachsen ist. 15 cm über wasser! wahrscheinlich liebt der tannenwedel mein weiches wasser. __ wasserpest ist gestorben und wurde vorgestern ersetzt, __ fieberklee gehts auch ganz gut, sumpfcalla hat voriges jahr gar nicht getan, aber jetzt scheint sie zu kommen. zumindest ein bissl *g*
neu erstanden: __ hornblatt, __ tausendblatt, schwimmfarn, __ zwergrohrkolben.

und nun warte ich auf endlich wieder klares wasser, dass ich meine liebestollen __ molche endlich wieder sehe. sie tummelt sich schon im tausendblatt und laicht ab (denk ich halt)


----------



## Claudinchen (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

@Blumenelse: Stimmt, in meinem Garten habe ich sogar einen großen Marillenbaum. Aber ich mache keinen Likör oder Schnaps, sondern Kuchen und vor allem Marillenmarmelade.
@Elkop: Unser Wasser ist auch weich und ich hätte mir das so hübsch vorgestellt mit dem Tannenwedel, der übers Wasser schaut!

Eine Freundin hat mir aus ihrem Teich Kaulquappen gegeben. Ich bin gespannt, ob aus einer ein Frosch wird.

Liebe Grüße

Claudia


----------



## Claudinchen (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Ich muß euch traurige Nachrichten von meinen Kaulquappen bringen. Bis vor einer Woche haben sie sich prächtig entwickelt und waren schon ziemlich dick. Ich hab eigentlich nur mehr gewartet, dass die 6 sich in __ Frösche verwandeln. 

ABER vorige Woche habe ich in meinen Teich geschaut und am Grund eine kleine Schlange gesehen, die sich sofort in den Schlamm vergraben hat! Natürlich hab ich jetzt keine Kaulquappen mehr und die Schlange ist auch nicht mehr zu sehen. 

Außerdem schaut mein __ Wasserhahnenfuß sehr grauslich aus. Nach der Blüte ist er jetzt irgenwie zu einem schleimigen Klumpen mutiert. Die Algen werfen Blasen in seinem Gestrüpp. Soll ich ein bißchen was rausreißen oder die Blätter an der Oberfläche abschneiden? 

Sonst ist alles recht schön, das Wasser klar und meine Seerose blüht zwar nicht, aber bekommt mehr Blätter.

Liebe Grüße,
Claudia


----------



## unicorn (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

ich hab mal "Netzalgen" bei Tante Google eingegeben - kam aber: 
meinten Sie Netzaugen?

als ich auf Bilder klicke... wen sehe ich da?

unser Trautchen!
Trautchen ist also eine Netzalge???


----------



## Trautchen (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*



... das lese ich ja jetzt erst!!!!


Ich bin keine Alge  


Frechheit! Ich werde mich beschweren. :haue3


... nicht das mein Name jetzt noch zwangsgeändert wird 


edit:
ich habe das mal ausprobiert. 
Das stimmt. Wie komme ich denn da rein????? 

... und vor allem, wie komme ich da wieder raus??? 

Ich will das nicht! 

... bin doch keine Netzalge


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

hi
mich und andere hier findet man dort auch ...
allerdeings nicht unter netzalge
da kann man wohl nix machen.:?


----------



## Claudinchen (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Ich muss meinen alten Beitrag wieder ausgraben. In meinem Teichbecken sind fast keine Wasserpflanzen mehr drinnen. Mein wunderschön blühender __ Wasserhahnenfuß gibts gar nicht mehr. Jedes Mal, wenn ich Pflanzen reingeben, sind sie bald verschwunden. Kann das an den Millionen __ Schnecken liegen? Die vermehren sich wie wahnsinnig und picken überall drauf.

Das Wasser ist auch nur mehr braun, das würde ich gerne wechseln. Wie mache ich das am besten ohne einen Teichbewohner zu schädigen? Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich das Wasser kübelweise durch ein Sieb schütte und die Tiere in ein "Zwischenlager" gebe. Nur die Schnecken mag ich nimmer. Was mache ich mit denen?

Außerdem möchte ich den Schlamm am Grund durch Schotter ersetzen. Momentan bin ich ziemlich unglücklich mit meinem Miniteich, überhaupt, wenn ich mir die Fotos von euren wunderschönen Teichen mit klarem Wasser und tollen Pflanzen anschaue!

Übrigens __ Frösche hatte ich heuer wieder, denen ist das Wasser scheinbar nicht zu grauslich. 4 Laichballen waren auch da, aber bald wieder weg. Fressen das die Schnecken auch?

Liebe Grüße 

Claudia


----------



## Schneckentier (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo Claudia,

tut mir leid, dass du an deinem Teich zur Zeit so wenig Freude hast. (
Ich denke, die Spezialisten melden sich bestimmt noch um dir zu helfen.

Was mir einfällt: Ist das Wasser vielleicht zu warm? Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch das Problem, dass ich extra beschatten musste, weil es schon richtig heiß war bevor der __ Ahorn Blätter gekriegt hat. Ist schon ein reichlich seltsamer Frühling dieses Jahr...

Was für __ Schnecken hat du denn im Teich? Meine __ Schlammschnecken fressen keine gesunden Pflanzen, aber dafür mit vorliebe alles was krank ist und fault. 
Und, ich hab ja nicht viel Ahnung, aber warum ist dein Wasser braun? Sind da vielleicht noch faulende Pflanzen drin? Die müßten dann wohl raus, wenn es geht.

viele Grüße & und deinem Teichlein gute Besserung
Schneckentier aka Rita


----------



## Claudinchen (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe gerade meine __ Schnecken gegoogelt und es sind Spitzschlammschnecken, die unter anderem auch Laich (meine armen __ Frösche!) und Wasserpflanzen fressen. Sie vermehren sich bei mir wie verrückt und es wundert mich nicht , dass ich keine Wasserpflanzen mehr habe. Ich denke, es hilft nix und ich muss meinen Teich komplett ausräumen und die Schnecken entsorgen. Diesmal werde ich einiges anders machen.
LG
Claudia


----------



## StefanBO (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Spitzschlammschnecken habe ich auch massenhaft, aber keine negativen Folgen feststellen können, ganz im Gegenteil.

Sie fressen die absterbenden Pflanzenteile und den Algenbewuchs auf den Pflanzen, Pollenstaub etc. an der Wasseroberfläche, aber  keine gesunden Pflanzen.

Ich hatte jetzt Ende März zum ersten Mal einen Grasfroschlaichballen, und habe daran einzelne __ Schnecken gesehen und dann entfernt. Keine Ahnung, ob sie den Laich angefressen hätten, aber ich habe keinerlei Schäden feststellen können (obwohl der Teich ja die meisten Zeit "unbewacht" war). Nachdem die Quappen geschlüpft waren, sehe ich immer noch Schnecken an den Resten des Laichballens. Kann sein, dass sie jetzt die Reste der Gallertmasse vertilgen!?

Wikipedia schreibt:


> Zum Nahrungsspektrum zählen in erster Linie Algen, dazu weiche und verrottende Teile anderer Wasserpflanzen, organische Schweb- und Sinkstoffe (Detritus), aber auch Aas sowie der Laich verschiedener Tiere. Die Schnecke bewegt sich auf einer Schleimspur fort und kann damit sogar auf der Unterseite des Häutchens der Wasseroberfläche entlanggleiten.


----------



## Claudinchen (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Ich habe noch einmal drüber nachgedacht und glaube, dass das Problem die Wasserqualität ist und der viele Schlamm am Boden. Deswegen werden die Pflanzen abgestorben sein und die __ Schnecken haben sich durch das tolle Futterangebot so vermehrt. Das Problem hat eigentlich angefangen als ein Nachbarhund in das Teichbecken gesprungen ist und alles aufgewühlt hat. Das ganze vorige Jahr war das Wasser dann trüb und braun. Nur als es im Winter zum ersten Mal kalt geworden ist, hat man wieder auf den Grund sehen können. Heuer ist mir schon wieder ein Hund reingesprungen, aber das Wasser war schon vorher trüb.


----------



## danyvet (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo Claudinchen,

das find ich ja eigenartig, dein Teich ist ja noch gar nicht so alt, dass da schon sooo viel Schlamm drin ist?? Hmm.... 

Ich habe diesen Thread gerade zum ersten Mal gelesen  und war richtig neidig, dass der __ Hahnenfuß bei dir so toll gedeiht, denn meiner ist ziemlich bald nach dem Einsetzen eingegangen. Ich hab´s im nächsten Jahr dann noch mal mit einem neuen versucht, aber wieder nix 

Und dann les ich da, dass bei dir alles braun ist und die Pflanzen alle tot sind! :shock
Das tut mir echt leid, jetzt bin ich gar nicht mehr neidig 

Aber dass das die Spitzschlammschnecks waren, glaub ich auch nicht. Ich hab auch viele von denen, aber sie fressen eigentlich kein frisches Grünzeugs. Das einzige, was sie mal angenagt haben, war der Stengel vom __ Fieberklee. Aber nicht so, dass er einging. Sonst fressen sie nur abgestorbene Pflanzen. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass sie den Froschlaich, sprich die Quappis, gefrassen haben. Wenn du sie drauf gesehen hast, haben sie bestimmt nur Algen oder Dedritus darauf abgeleckt. Hast du __ Molche? Die könnten schon ev. den Froschlaich gefressen haben. Meinen Krötenlaich lassen sie in Ruhe, Krötis und auch die Quappis von denen enthalten ja das Bufotoxin. Da ich aber keine __ Frösche hab, können meine Molchis auch keinen Froschlaich fressen 

Kannst du mal ein Foto von deinem Wasser machen? Damit man sieht, WIE braun es ist. Braunes Wasser, also zb. trüb braun, wäre so ganz und gar nicht normal. Kanns sein, dass ziemlich viel Erde reingespült wird von außen, wenns regnet?


----------



## Claudinchen (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Man sieht gar nicht auf den Grund so trüb ist es. Aber ich hab gesehen, dass ein Seerosenblatt auftaucht. Alle Pflanzen sind also nicht tot! 
__ Molche habe ich keine, aber dafür ein paar Kaulquappen. Wie gesagt, voriges Jahr im Herbst hat man wieder auf den Grund sehen können und heuer im Frühjahr wieder nur trüb. Mein Hund trinkt zwar das Wasser, aber das heißt nix, weil sie auch aus Lacken trinkt. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen ein Foto zu machen.
LG
Claudia


----------



## danyvet (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Mein Teich ist auch jedes Frühjahr trüb. Beginnt Letztes Jahr war die Sichttiefe am Höhepunkt der Algenblüte max. 20cm!! Aber das gibt sich dann Im Hochsommer wieder. Dann wird er wieder glasklar


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Hallo Claudia,

nicht gleich den Kopf hängen lassen - mach erst einmal die Fotos, dann sehen wir weiter. Den Nachbarshund bzw. seine Besitzer solltest Du allerdings in Griff kriegen, der wird Dir das Teichlein immer wieder zerhacken.


----------



## Dachfrosch (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: 500l Teichbecken*

Also meine __ Schnecken fressen auch gesunde Pflanzen an - am liebsten scheinbar Seerosenblätter :evil  Ich hab auch den Schneckenlaich abgesammelt, weil mehr Schnecken kann ich bestimmt nicht brauchen (sonst muss ich die bald extra füttern! *g*)


----------

